# Linda Hamilton in "Holy Water" (a post "Terminator" film)



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy Water Extended Movie Trailer - YouTube


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2012)

First of all, I would of highjacked a CIALES truck, a product very close to my heart, and second, the Movie makes the point that only 'blundering fools' use VIAGRA....


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2012)

charley said:


> First of all, I would of highjacked a CIALES truck, a product very close to my heart, and second, the Movie makes the point that only 'blundering fools' use VIAGRA....



That was worth a Google.

*Mens Conditions Forum - Viagra Vs Cialis , Which Is Better ?*


----------

